# Gaining Goddess Weight Gain Shake: Recipe?



## Chunky Dork (Sep 5, 2006)

I was wondering if someone here still had Gaining Goddess's gain shake recipe? I know I saw it here a LONG time ago, but I can't seem to find it anymore... any help would be greatly appreciated. :eat1:


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2006)

Chunky Dork said:


> I was wondering if someone here still had Gaining Goddess's gain shake recipe? I know I saw it here a LONG time ago, but I can't seem to find it anymore... any help would be greatly appreciated. :eat1:


I don't think I have the recipe, but I think I've been drinking those shakes, lately. I have new fat rolls cropping up where I never thought I'd get them. Good god! Rolls making friends with other rolls! Waving hello, and by 'waving' I mean: embracing! Thank god summer is ending.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm going to grow some new fat this week, so if anyone has the recepie, post it here! Does it put fat on the belly and midriff. That's where I want it--big bouncing rolls of fat-nice! 

Weejee:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Mini (Sep 10, 2006)

It amuses me that you're approaching this scientifically. Want fat? Eat more. No work? Eat MORE than more.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

Hunh? Plese explain. Especially the part about blunt objects


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

You mean being out of work is so depressing its time to pig out??

Nah--I gained a lot of fat going back to work. Vending machines!!

And I'm on my last pudge-cultivation week for a while. To find work, I will have to get rid of my pudge--I have to do deep knee bends if I want to be a stock clerk!

So, I'm going for my final bounces this week--and then that's it.

Boooo hoooo boooo hooo. I'll fatten up again the second I retire!:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Weejee (Sep 13, 2006)

I can just have a couple of sombreros in the evening, made with half and half. They go down real smooth, and got a lot of calories too.

Milkshake not necessary.

Weej:eat2: :eat2: :eat1:


----------

